

Project MK Ultra - mindcrime
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra

======
mindcrime
Since we're talking COINTELPRO[1], might as well pull MK ULTRA into the mix.
For the younger folks among us, or those who aren't history buffs, this stuff
explains exactly why so many people are distrustful of the US government. It's
not just silly paranoia or crazy conspiracy theories... the US government has
a demonstrable history of engaging in illegal and unethical behavior.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5886672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5886672)

~~~
ferdo
> the US government has a demonstrable history of engaging in illegal and
> unethical behavior.

To be fair, all governments engage in illegal and unethical behavior.

As a fellow old person and a history buff, I'm glad you're posting this info.

